# When to stop taking progynova & cyclogest ???



## Shellby (Jul 15, 2012)

Hay, 

Was hoping someone could help me out please....

When I went for my FET at Oxford, I'm sure i was told if I got pregant I would need to continue taking the cyclogest and progynova untill I was 12 weeks... 

I had more supplies delivered but noticed that the progynova only lasted up to 10 1/2 weeks (I didn't think to check the cyclogest, assumed this would be the same) I called the clinic and they said not to worry to call after my early scan and they would arrange more to be delivered.

I called them yesterday (satalite clinic) and they returned my call today saying I only need to take drugs up untill 10 1/2 weeks?? I counted tablets up tonight and I have just enough to 11 weeks and only 2 more weeks of cyclogest.... Weird hay? (Taking into account ive used the supplyni had legt over from last cycle too)

Should I call them back? The nurse was abit snooty and said in theory I shouldn't need drugs as body should recognise I was pregnant....

I'm confused, just wondered what you is right, will the baby be ok if I stop taking drugs at 9 & 10 weeks? I'm sure others clinics advise to stop at 12 weeks 

Sorry for the lengthy post, but any help would be much appreciated. XxxxX


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid we don't deal with these, so you really would have to check again with the clinic (hopefully you'll find a different nurse this time!) I know most do continue until 12 weeks, but I can also see her point that hormones are playing less of a part now, as the placenta is taking over.
Try ringing them again in the morning, sorry I can't help,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

